Ask HN: What are the technical and scientific achievements of this decade? - aryamaan
======
thrwaway69
GANs? Deep[insert]? I like how they are developed through curiosity and
testing by randos online, instead of having researchers warm up in their labs.
3D printing? Self driving cars? CRISPR? Vocaloid?

------
eesmith
Gravitational astronomy.

